# can I be hypothyroid now



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism about 2 months ago. I took medication for about 2 and half weeks and were told to go off them for a week before I get a thyroid scan done.

At the moment I a feeling really low, I have no energy, I feel depressed, I cry over almost anything and everything, I take everything seriously and get easily offended, my whole body aches in pain, I feel dizzy and I seem to not be able to stand for more than 5 minutes before feeling like I am about the faint.
I read up on these symptoms and it seems to be like I have gone hypothryroid now. I'm not sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism about 2 months ago. I took medication for about 2 and half weeks and were told to go off them for a week before I get a thyroid scan done.
> 
> At the moment I a feeling really low, I have no energy, I feel depressed, I cry over almost anything and everything, I take everything seriously and get easily offended, my whole body aches in pain, I feel dizzy and I seem to not be able to stand for more than 5 minutes before feeling like I am about the faint.
> I read up on these symptoms and it seems to be like I have gone hypothryroid now. I'm not sure.


Have you not resumed your antithyroid medication? Why not? Have you queried your doctor about this?

Symptoms overlap so you cannot be sure unless you get labs.

I am worried........let us know.


----------

